# Injectafer Infusion - can 99415 be billed with this infusion - MA time to monitor



## Arlene2022 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello! Any office billing for Iron Deficiency anemia Injectafer Infusion - J1439 750 units with 96365 (therapeutic infusion)--Do you know if 99415 is appropriate to add for billing clinical MA time to monitor. (45 minutes total)?  Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 7, 2016)

96365 includes the monitoring.


----------



## KLRuhe (Nov 18, 2016)

*Clinical Examples*

I agree with the reasoning that infusion administration codes include monitoring especially since the code instruction for 99415 states that "time spent performing separately reported services other than the E/M service is not counted toward the prolonged services time."  However, why then do the clinical examples in CPT indicate IV hydration services is a good example for reporting this code?


----------

